# What's Your Favorite Paper Test



## mr drinky (Jul 20, 2011)

There are so many variations of paper tests out there to test your knife's sharpness, I was wondering what others did. 

I saw the one Chef Niloc did in the Rader pass around, and I have tried that with limited success.

Folded Paper

Also, there is the paper dropping and slicing technique that Salty performed sans garments in that video. 

Then there is just the regular paper cutting but with different weights of paper (copy, newspaper, receipt etc.)

I've started doing what I think I saw Kramer do, fold the paper to a rounded edge and slice through it on the bias, and I am also push cutting slow curves in the paper.

I think Dave in his video said to go buy the cheapest copy paper at an office supply store. 

k.


----------



## mikemac (Jul 20, 2011)

The check clears....


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 20, 2011)

I use the WSJ. I like to test my edge after each stone to see, feel and hear if I'm making improvements or taking a step backwards. I'd like to test with roma tomatoes but they cost too much here in NJ even though I could eat the results.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been using thermal paper as it is the most readily available to me. I like to test after each stone as well to see if there are changes in sound or feel as I pass the knife through the paper, thus alerting me to any areas I need to pay more attention to. I have also tried the Niloc method with thermal with limited sucess....I guess I have some work to do as far as sharpening goes.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 20, 2011)

I just use a post it basically, and there are degrees of how easily the knife cuts it, you can still feel a difference.


----------



## BertMor (Jul 20, 2011)

I use Yellow Page paper. Much thinner and lighter than copy paper, half as light still as newspaper. I heard of some people push cutting rolling papers (Bambu would be my choice

I have a Yellow Pages book that has half shredded pages in it, I don't bother pulling them out...my wife thinls I'm mental!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 20, 2011)

PAPYRUS....ROLLING PAPYRUS! :spiteful:


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 20, 2011)

BertMor said:


> I use Yellow Page paper. Much thinner and lighter than copy paper, half as light still as newspaper. I heard of some people push cutting rolling papers (Bambu would be my choice
> 
> I have a Yellow Pages book that has half shredded pages in it, I don't bother pulling them out...my wife thinls I'm mental!



That is a great idea. I wish I hadn't thrown out my yellow books recently. The nice thing is that it is in a book form. With newspapers I just make a mess.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 20, 2011)

i have no problem push cutting newspaper. i can't pass the Colin test with newspaper, though. rhodia writing paper or standard magazine paper is the best i can do with that.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 21, 2011)

BertMor said:


> I use Yellow Page paper. Much thinner and lighter than copy paper, half as light still as newspaper. I heard of some people push cutting rolling papers (Bambu would be my choice
> 
> I have a Yellow Pages book that has half shredded pages in it, I don't bother pulling them out...my wife thinls I'm mental!



I like them to, great for testing push cuts


----------



## Lefty (Jul 21, 2011)

I've used a phone book to strop for quite a while. I don't always do it, but the paper is very useful for testing edges too, so I keep mine. Too bad you threw yours out Drinky.


----------



## BertMor (Jul 21, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I like them to, great for testing push cuts


 
Pshaw (snap!) I can do that with my bare hands. We don't need no stinking knives......

It reminds me of the ole magicians trick of tearing a phone book in half. Once you know the trick its ridiculously stupid-easy to do.....

Now...was that a push cut, or did you have to swing it to make that cut?


----------



## TB_London (Jul 21, 2011)

Strange, i was thinking about this last night, I think the progression in paper used reflects the improvement in my sharpening, from printer paper to newspaper to yellow pages, to tissue paper.


----------



## Cadillac J (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't done a paper or any other 'test' in quite some time now...I just put the knife to use and it tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it not true however that the higher grit you go, the easier it will cut paper? I just stop a 4-5k now and am curious the grits people finish at to get these impressive cuts


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 21, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Is it not true however that the higher grit you go, the easier it will cut paper? I just stop a 4-5k now and am curious the grits people finish at to get these impressive cuts


 
Totally depends on the type of paper and if you are push cutting or not. But generally, yes.

Cutting paper is helpful to me because I can feel little hitches or differences in the cutting pace if I pull the blade ALL the way through a full sheet of paper. I really only do it for fun, and because I'm too much of a pansy to learn to do the 3 finger test. Aside from that kind of thing, cutting paper doesn't really reflect anything in a kitchen other than "not dull".

I told a guy at work today that he most important factor in a knife's ability to cut is how much you believe in the knife. He laughed, and I picked up his never-before-sharpened syscoware knife, and it fell through the bell pepper he was fighting and then sliced up paper like any guy on tv. It's not magic, it's an observer bias. If you believe and want it to succeed, your body will make a billion very tiny adjustments(with practice) that will make up for the problems with a tool. I've always thought the flaw with the paper test is just so silly sounding--which is that it depends on your paper-slicing technique. I give a smooth-shaving knife to my wife and a piece of newspaper and the paper crumples up because she's holding it 3 inches below the top of the paper and pushing toward her hand, and I say "No, you're not holding it right". Then I immediately caught myself! There is a skill there, and the more paper you slice, the better YOU get at slicing paper.

Paper tests are fun, because paper is cheap and cutting things is fun, but the only informative test is real use.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 21, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> I haven't done a paper or any other 'test' in quite some time now...I just put the knife to use and it tells me everything I need to know.



I understand that. My next move is bringing veggies out to the garage sharpening station, but until that time paper is the most convenient. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 21, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I like them to, great for testing push cuts



I have to say that this picture is really cool. I wonder how many yellow books Chef Niloc goes through a month.

k.


----------

